

Jquery Latte - A jquery template manager - phatbyte

Latte is a jQuery template manager (http://api.jquery.com/category/plugins/templates/) plugin, that uses ajax to load your
templates. It's purpose is to help you work with Jquery templates without having to worry on how you including them, or loading them.<p>Latte is lazy, which means, it will only load a template only one time from an ajax request 
and it will keep it in memory if you want to use it again and again. 
This way, you can gain overall performance on your application.<p>All of this in 886 bytes of minified code.<p>Get it here
https://github.com/hbarroso/Jquery-Latte
======
desireco42
I can see how this will be useful, thanks. Always liked JQuery but lately it
seems it progressed to a place where everything seems to be super easy to do.

~~~
phatbyte
Hope this helps you out ;).

